# Akhtar saeed vs Sharif



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys i got a call from akhtar saeed medical college and they asked me to submit my fee till tomorrow and i also got into sharif medical college. 
Which college is better? HELP!


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

F


123sana said:


> Guys i got a call from akhtar saeed medical college and they asked me to submit my fee till tomorrow and i also got into sharif medical college.
> Which college is better? HELP!


Akhtar Saeed is an A category college (category is given by PMDC) So it's better than sharif, plus you can check uhs exam result Akhtar saeed results are way better than shari

- - - Updated - - -



hmalik said:


> F
> Akhtar Saeed is an A category college (category is given by PMDC) So it's better than sharif, plus you can check uhs exam result Akhtar saeed results are way better than shari


 but do your own research aswel,you can check results on sharif medical college website aswel ,may be they have improved ,take data of atleast 5 years


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok thank you so much!


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sharif is a lot better than akhtar saeed. Campus wise and also ranking wise. Central park has good results too but it isn't better than say FMH. So does Avicenna, yet it's terrible. I'd say go for Sharif. You can search on this forum for rankings and stuff. Also, Sharif has a very high merit right after shalamar. You should totally go for it.


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

Agreed, sharif is way better but the thing is sharif is making me wait till 1st December! There is a huge possibility that they dont shortlist my name for the merit list. At this point i dont want to take any risks 
What do i do? 



FutureDr. said:


> Sharif is a lot better than akhtar saeed. Campus wise and also ranking wise. Central park has good results too but it isn't better than say FMH. So does Avicenna, yet it's terrible. I'd say go for Sharif. You can search on this forum for rankings and stuff. Also, Sharif has a very high merit right after shalamar. You should totally go for it.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

What do you mean by 'got in sharif'? 
Is the merit list out? Or have they called you for admission confirmation? Wnd what's your aggregate, bud?


----------



## ANSH-K (Dec 9, 2017)

i have applied in central park . is it a good coolege?


----------

